# [Intel WiFi Link 1000] quali tool? [risolto]

## cloc3

ho il seguente dispositivo wifi:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series

```

il kernel lo riconosce e lancia automaticamente, per esso, il driver iwlang.

tuttavia, ho l'impressione che non lavori, perché non riesco ad alzare l'interfaccia wlan0.

```

live ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

live ~ # ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.34

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

immagino che, per farlo funzionare, ho bisogno di installare dei tool aggiuntivi, come i madwifi-tools per gli atheros.

sapreste indicarmi di quale pacchetto si tratti?

----------

## k01

di solito se da quell'errore bisogna installare il firmware in /lib/firmware, non so se net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware fa al caso tuo, altrimenti puoi cercare il firmware adatto su google e copiarlo

----------

## oRDeX

Confermo, anzi se guardi tu stessol'output di "dmesg" vedrai che stava cercando il firmware.

http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads

qui trovi il tuo   :Wink: 

Ma è un modello vecchio?non lo conosco proprio...

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma è un modello vecchio?non lo conosco proprio...

 

no. deve essere nuovo.

ho incluso il tgz della versione, ma continuo ad avere questo errore nel dmesg:

```

[18367.940607] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode

[18367.942398] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[18367.942402] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode

[18367.944844] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[18367.944850] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode

[18367.947020] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[18367.947024] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

```

inoltre, ho trovato su un git del codice per un driver iwlwifi-1000 che probabilemente non è ancora incluso nel kernel.

io spero di poterne fare a meno, perché, al momento, devo usare una normalissima rete a 54Mbit.

nel readme del pacchetto iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1.tgz è suggerito di effettuare questo grep:

```

grep \"^FIRMWARE_DIR\" /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent

```

dev'essere un tip archeologico, perché oramai il file /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent non è nemmeno presente nel mio sistema.

ho provato a disinstallare il driver e a rilanciare udev.

il sistema ricarica il driver, ma continua a non trovare il firmware.

----------

## cloc3

alla fine ho risolto:

oltre a trasferire il contenuto del tarball nella cartella /lib/firmware, dovevo anche aggiungere un symlink nel livello superiore:

```

live ~ # tar xzf iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1.tgz -C /lib/firmware

live ~ # ln -s iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1/iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware

```

----------

## oRDeX

Già, perchè lui vuole direttamente il file del firmware in /lib/firmware...non vuole altri intoppi di mezzo   :Wink: 

Comunque il git che hai trovato tu, è solo il repo di sviluppo ufficiale del driver. Di volt ain volta questo viene "mergiato" a wireless-testing e poi incluso nel classico kernel. iwlwifi è un driver sufficientemente maturo per una station (anche se la 1000 è un modello nuovo) quindi non dovresti aver bisogno di star dietro al git.

----------

